# 1964 Schwinn Crank & Sprocket ( Chainring)



## Wayne Adam (Mar 3, 2022)

Here is a super clean, '64 Schwinn Chainring & crank. The chrome is excellent with only very minor wear.
Sprocket is 7-3/4" dia. I have no idea which bike I removed this from.
PP as FF or Postal MO
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Mar 4, 2022)

20.00 Canceled offer 🤷‍♂️ Found I already have one.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 5, 2022)

OK   Thanks


----------

